# Augason Farms Question??- Do They Sell National Geographic Products??



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Are they a Be Prepared .com sister company?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Same address it seems after a google 10 minute search

Live prepared .com actually


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Please explain I'm confused. Some companies are folded into larger companies today. Others let other people manage their affairs. Like web hosting and mail sorting. If you look online you can see who a particular website is registered to. It may just be a web hosting or design company.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Who cares?

Or is national geographic one of the bad guys?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

National geographic magazine is owned by Rupert Murdoch under 21st century Fox. He owns a lot of things.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IDK what is going on.
My password wasn't recognized, so I clicked the forgot my password button.
The new password doesn't work either and I have exceeded my login attempt quota and to try back in a hour.

I can't buy anything like that :Confuse:

Screw it , I'll just wait for my order confirmation email until I order anything else or even try to contact them.

They even have my IP addy on my order though


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Who cares?
> 
> Or is national geographic one of the bad guys?


National Geographic Is Now Owned by a Climate Change Denier


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

$22.99 for a 6 x 8 tarp


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

wow ... must be a really good tarp


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The orange tarps look heavy duty with a silver reflective lining. The orange would be great for deer hunting season here or in a lost hiker scenario,but is of little value to me otherwise.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

My shipment of Auguson Farms stuff got here this afternoon. I don't know what happened, but I got a lot more that I ordered. 3 boxes came. I only ordered the bakery kit, which is 1 #10 Pancake Mix, 1 #10 Roll/Scone/Bread Mix and 1 #10 Biscuit Mix. Also ordered 1 smaller can of hot cocoa mix, 1 smaller can of chicken substitute and 1 smaller can beef substitute. Small cans in one box with a few extra goodies, and big cans in another box by themselves, and on big box full of the extras. All labeled National Geographic Live Prepared Energy. Is this their way of saying "hurry the f*** up and get prepared cuz s***s about to go down"? Maybe they're just getting their product out there, I don't know.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Confuse:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

He said they sent an extra box. Those orange and reflective tarps sound good for my car kit, if it ever snows.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah I got 3 boxes total. The biggest box one had the bulk of the extras. The box that contained the 3 small cans, had only a few of the extras in it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> He said they sent an extra box. Those orange and reflective tarps sound good for my car kit, if it ever snows.


Closer 2 two extra if you read the small print:-?

So, how many did you get?


----------

